# Not sure…Murray Jetliner maybe?



## palepainter (Sep 1, 2021)

My neighbor had this and mentioned wanting to get a mountain bike, so I traded him for a nice old mid school MTB.  Just had to put air in tires and off I went.  Not sure what it is as so many of that era looked identical.  Murray?  no badge due to tank and light assembly.  I think the whit stripes are just pinstripe tape.   Any ideas?


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 1, 2021)

Post a picture of the stamped numbers on the left dropout.


----------



## palepainter (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Rivnut (Sep 1, 2021)

Are there any stamping on the left side of the axle?  The numbers on the right are the model number and serial number. Hopefully the manufacturer and date codes are on the left.


----------



## palepainter (Sep 1, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Are there any stamping on the left side of the axle?  The numbers on the right are the model number and serial number. Hopefully the manufacturer and date codes are on the left.



The photos are from left side.  I’ll see what’s on right.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 1, 2021)

Your pictures are of the correct side, what might be on the left side of the axle bolt.


----------



## palepainter (Sep 1, 2021)

This is all there is.


----------



## palepainter (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## palepainter (Sep 1, 2021)

Now that I have taken a closer look, it was originally red


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Murray built for Sears. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 2, 2021)

palepainter said:


> View attachment 1471278
> 
> View attachment 1471279
> 
> ...



That's not enough pics


----------



## palepainter (Sep 2, 2021)

Sorry about that.  Intermittent service hanging up my upload.   But here’s another for ya.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 2, 2021)

JC Higgins (1946 - 1963) or Sears (1964 >) brand built by Murray and sold by Sears. 502 is the Murray code for bikes to be sold by Sears retailers.  4620 is the model. Same as the catalog number and the number used for ordering parts. Could be red oxide primer.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 2, 2021)

palepainter said:


> The photos are from left side.  I’ll see what’s on right.



It is a Murray, but not sure of the model.. Could even be a later Jet Pilot.. Good luck... RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## palepainter (Sep 2, 2021)

Thank you for the information fellas.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 4, 2021)

1965-67 "Equipped Middleweight" model 46201, essentially the same as it's predecessor, the JC Higgins Flightliner, besides the chain guard. Became model 46202 in '68, and was dropped after, though there was a tankless model offered.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 17, 2021)

Murray called their own model with same frame, the “Missile” a speed-weight bicycle.

In later years, the design with cantilever tubes tightly joined behind the down tube, was changed to instead be on the sides.


----------



## AndyA (Sep 28, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> 1965-67 "Equipped Middleweight" model 46201, essentially the same as it's predecessor, the JC Higgins Flightliner, besides the chain guard. Became model 46202 in '68, and was dropped after, though there was a tankless model offered.



Catalog cuts published by Hurd & Gordon show this model as "Fully-equipped Midweight with lots of chrome" in the 1965 spring/summer Sears catalog. Color was "metallic red for boys." See pic below.


----------

